# Any advice for a first time muzzleloader hunter?



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody has any advice they would like to share with me on how to have a successful muzzleloader hunt with this being my first time. I am fairly new to hunting, this will be my 3rd year. I have hunted general season deer the last two years and have been fortunate to havest a buck both years. I love to shoot my muzzleloaders and thought I would give the muzzleloader season a shot. I have never been hunting with anybody else and have learned what I can from books and other kind hunters willing to share some knowledge with me. I know where the deer are I just need tips and techniques on how to get close enough to them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Muzzy hunting made me much more aware of the wind! Keep an close eye or your scent will get you busted quick. I love the muzzy hunt!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My advice, do your best and enjoy yourself. Its not all about the kill but just a bonus. Practice stalking right now while you have 3+ weeks till go time.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

How long before the actual hunt should I stop stalking in the area that I plan to hunt? Will I push the deer out if I disturb them too much?
One other question I have is how popular is the muzzleloader hunt? I have only been on the riffle hunt and there are lots and lots of people. 
I really appreciate the advice so far, thank you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is my first year hunting with a muzzleloader too. I got to get out for a Doe on Saturday and my advice as a first year muzzleloader hunter is to wait for the good shots cause following up is pretty hard with a muzzleloader.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

deljoshua said:


> How long before the actual hunt should I stop stalking in the area that I plan to hunt? Will I push the deer out if I disturb them too much?


I never spend much time in my hunting areas before hand due to this. Let people push deer out of their areas into mine 



> One other question I have is how popular is the muzzleloader hunt? I have only been on the riffle hunt and there are lots and lots of people.
> I really appreciate the advice so far, thank you.


Depends on the unit, lately its become crazy amounts of hunters. 6-8 years ago I'd see one or two other guys out all day, since Option 2 its dozens.

-DallanC


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

deljoshua said:


> How long before the actual hunt should I stop stalking in the area that I plan to hunt? Will I push the deer out if I disturb them too much?
> One other question I have is how popular is the muzzleloader hunt? I have only been on the riffle hunt and there are lots and lots of people.
> I really appreciate the advice so far, thank you.


The night before works good. As was said, go where you won't be hunting to practice. Not your spot so go for it. Seriously though, find somewhere that can't be hunted and go for it. tons of places to practice. I leave the deer alone that I hunt but stay in the area and avoid bumping the deer just to keep tabs. And plan on a ton of people. It has gotten bad the last few years especially with people getting ousted from their long-time favorite areas. I have seen a huge increase where I am if new faces. If I had to guess I would say 25 new faces every season thus far. Just curious, what tag do you have?


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

What area are you hunting? That can make a big difference. My brothers and I did muzzleloader for the first time last year and had a great time, even though the weather was terrible for us. We drew out for the manti unit. Put in for it this year but did not draw so we are doing rifle in Kamas. There were a lot of people up in that area but if you can get were the people are not you will see deer. If there area lot of people around, find a good spot and hang out for a little bit. Someone will push some deer into you.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Two years ago when I started hunting I had no idea how to choose where to put in for and I ended up putting in for unit 4/5/6. After I drew the tag I realized that there is almost no public land in this unit and it is also very close to salt lake so there are a lot of people that hunt the limited public land. But since I am teaching myself how to hunt I figure that I will get as good as I can in 4/5/6 and then hopefully figure out where and how to hunt somewhere else. I'm not lookin for any trophy bucks so this unit has actually been a good spot to start. I have been able to go on many hikes scouting with my kids and now they are both hunting for the first time this year as well. They both really like to spend time up on the mountain, as do I. We definitely enjoy our time on the mountain together which is what it is about...time with my kids and hopefully put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

where in that area are you hunting? I have never hunted north of East Weber Road up by Kamas but have hunted the south side and that is where I am hunting this year. I have been hiking and on the atvs in the area and it isn't a bad area if you can up through some of the private property. What type of gun do you have?


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

The only areas that we have hunted are in east canyon at a couple of different spots. I have been up Farmington canyon but that was to help somebody scout moose last year. Other than those areas I don't know much else that is public. The muzzleloader I have is a cva optima pro magnum .50 cal. I have it sighted in dead on at 100 yards.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

My advice is to have more of an archery mindset than a rifle hunting mindset. Spot and stalk, ambush, blind hunting, and other similar techniques will work better than hiking endless miles without a plan. Good luck to you!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Get close and make the one shot count.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank for the advice so far. The getting close thing is what is new for me. Any advice on how to "spot and stalk" or just getting close in general would help me out a ton. Thanks


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Watch the wind and keep it in you face as much as possible. They smell you and it's game over!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think a little common woodsman sense is all that's needed. If your stalking on a buck, watch the wind, but in reality that rings true for any weapon. There doesn't need to be a big difference between your ml and rifle. Get as close as you can, but always be inside the effective range of you and your weapon. If you haven't practiced shooting your ml past 100 yds, I'd urge you to get closer than that. I practice at 200, but will get as close as possible. Sometimes, you just can't get closer though and that's where the weapon proficiency comes into play. Shoot, shoot and shoot the gun, learn it like your own hand.
Best advice I ever got from anyone was from my father. Go hunt where the animals are. If you are in an area with minimal numbers, you won't have as much opportunity. 

tldr: learn your gun, learn your prey, and practice common woodsmanship sense. All these together in deer country can equate to a filled tag.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a convert from the rifle to the MUZZ. I killed deer with a rifle but I never felt buck fever like when I hunt with a Muzzleloader. I guess it's a combination of 1 shot and closer proximity to your prey. There isn't the parade of vehicles hitting the hills for this hunt either. There are exceptions to every rule but I think that the muzz hunters have a ethic and respect for others that is not found in any other setting. You are joining good company.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

justismi28 said:


> I think a little common woodsman sense is all that's needed. If your stalking on a buck, watch the wind, but in reality that rings true for any weapon. There doesn't need to be a big difference between your ml and rifle. Get as close as you can, but always be inside the effective range of you and your weapon. If you haven't practiced shooting your ml past 100 yds, I'd urge you to get closer than that. I practice at 200, but will get as close as possible. Sometimes, you just can't get closer though and that's where the weapon proficiency comes into play. Shoot, shoot and shoot the gun, learn it like your own hand.
> Best advice I ever got from anyone was from my father. Go hunt where the animals are. If you are in an area with minimal numbers, you won't have as much opportunity.
> 
> tldr: learn your gun, learn your prey, and practice common woodsmanship sense. All these together in deer country can equate to a filled tag.


I totally agree with your take on shooting as much as possible. I love shooting muzzleloaders just for fun so I have practiced quite a bit with both that I have. I have practiced at distances past 100 yards but I feel most comfortable at 100 or less. Which is a lot closer than I have had to get in previous riffle hunts. 
I definitely appreciate the willingness of muzzleloader hunters to help me learn. 
Thank you


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

CROC...
The reasons I want to try muzzleloader are exactly what you described. I loved the riffle hunt but there were SO MANY hunters I was shocked at the crowd of people. Both years I was able to get away from the crowd a little bit and it was much more enjoyable and successful. There definitely seems to be a high level of respect with most hunters I have come across but with muzzleloader hunters on here and archery hunters I have come across while riffle hunting the respect seems to be a bit higher.
I am so excited to get out there in just over a couple of weeks!


----------

